# Started building a bed



## Brink

Today I officially started our new bed. All the wood came from the in-laws farm. It's rough cut red oak, been sitting in the barn for ????? years. I'm making this w/o plans, just ideas. It'll be a four poster with a tester frame. There will be no hardware, side rails will be held together with wedge/pegged tenons. The wife and I are fond of arches, and tapered legs,they'll be included. It'll sit high, she's almost 5'-10". We selected knotty pieces on purpose.

You can see how I deal with a 6" jointer, and 8"-10" boards. I use the jointer like I'm rabbeting, then hand plane the rest. Once one side is flat, then use the planer. 

Thanks for looking in.


----------



## Brink

The flower beds are full of wood shavings (free mulch).

You can see the character of this wood.


----------



## Kenbo

Looking good so far. Your idea for a design sounds great and I'm looking forward to seeing this one come together.


----------



## Ostie

Ditto.


----------



## ACP

I agree, looks good so far. Can I ask an off topic question? Thank you. What is that orange pony looking clamp? Is that a hold down for your bench? It looks like half a C-clamp. I've never seen one before and am intrigued.


----------



## Locodcdude

Oh nice man! I'm gonna be starting a bed this summer to match the mission rocker that I'm building within the next week or so. Keep us posted with some progress pics!


----------



## Brink

ACP said:


> I agree, looks good so far. Can I ask an off topic question? Thank you. What is that orange pony looking clamp? Is that a hold down for your bench? It looks like half a C-clamp. I've never seen one before and am intrigued.


Thanks, this will be a fun one. I like improvising. The wife will be working with me on this one. She'll either love it, or it goes on CL.

The clamp is a Jogensen 1625. Works great on a drill press when drilling steel, too.


----------



## dining sets

Super


----------



## Brink

A quick update. This is the best fun ever! Moma Brink is in the shop helping. We have a couple of neat ideas, not sure which ones we'll use. We have a leg glued up, time to sit outside and plan this thing. Looks like the arched rails will win out. 

The new comforter, hand made from a coworkers Mom in South Dakota came today. That will be an excellent topping on this bed.

Stay tuned, it will be a long process....


----------



## Kenbo

:laughing: I nearly lost my coffee on the laptop when I saw the sketch of the happy wife. :laughing: Still looking forward to seeing this one come together. BTW, I love you table lanterns. They're awesome.


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> :laughing: I nearly lost my coffee on the laptop when I saw the sketch of the happy wife. :laughing: Still looking forward to seeing this one come together. BTW, I love you table lanterns. They're awesome.


thanks. 

the lanterns I picked up at a flea market near Rochester, 6 for $10. Fill them with citronella oil, keeps mosquitos away.


----------



## Locodcdude

Very nice so far. I also like the picture of the happy wife xD


----------



## JMC'sLT30

Looks like a nice design, heavy but nice. Looking forward to seeing progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## R.J.

Yes, we expect to continue. Good luck.


----------



## Brink

Thanks for all the nice comments. The happy wife pic, I'll never live that one down. Drawings like that, and I have an engineering degree  

Didn't get a lot done, had to put all new brakes and wheel hubs on the wife's car, then barter for flowers for the gardens.

The new comforter is here.

I did build up the legs, they just need tapering and mortises.

I also jointed and ripped all the boards...that rough cut lumber takes a lot of labor.


----------



## ihackwood

hell yeah on the lot of work , did you hand plane it all?


----------



## Brink

ihackwood said:


> hell yeah on the lot of work , did you hand plane it all?


Not this time...I used the jointer, then hand planed the ridge that was left


----------



## Brink

It's been a slow start, but today I'm rolling. There were no paying jobs, no broken cars, it's raining. I was able to sharpen everything and work steadily through. I selected which boards I want for the headboard. The bed rails have the tenons cut, and 1 bed post has been tapered. Maybe tomorrow, I will taper the other 3, then start on the mortises.


----------



## Brink

I'm quitting early, today. Got some done, but not what I wanted. All 4 posts have been tapered. I rough cut them on the bandsaw, then plane them to where I want. After 4 hours planning, my back was giving me it's notice. Now I can clean up, and get ready to cut mortises. Sorry the pic is rotated, iPad won't let me rotated it.

Best thing for a sore back, cold-then warm. So it's beer now, bourbon later


----------



## JimRich

Looking good Brink! Man I remember how my planner turned into the good ole chip maker when I was working on my bed!


----------



## Brink

JimRich said:


> Looking good Brink! Man I remember how my planner turned into the good ole chip maker when I was working on my bed!


Oh yeah! My planer is hooked up to a shop vac. Musta dumped it a dozen times. Shavings from the hand plane filled a 5 gallon bucket at least 10 times.


----------



## Brink

Little more done. I put 1/2" mortises through the legs for the wedged pegs that will restrain the side rails. Seems like I spent an evening switching my old boice/crane drill press to a mortiser...it is nice having a foot pedal! It makes it so much easier to use.


----------



## Brink

Oh, that's not rust on the table, some sort of glare.


----------



## Brink

I hope everyone is enjoying this build. This is the first time I documented a job like this. I remember why I like doing everything by hand. Seems I used another evening resetting my mortiser, switching from 1/2" to 3/8" 

Well, I started mortising the posts. As I mentioned, there will be no hardware on this bed. I already cut the 1/2" square holes for the wedged pegs. I didn't want to blow out the holes while mortising, so I made snug fitting pegs. They worked well supporting the cut.


----------



## Kenbo

This project is looking fantastic. Really enjoying watching it come together. The question is, is Mrs Brink still as happy with it as she was in the original sketch? :laughing:
Looking good buddy.


----------



## JimRich

Really turning out nice there Brink! Turns out I am not the only one that does woodworking surrounded by 10w/30 hahaha.


----------



## Wrangler02

Brink said:


> Oh yeah! My planer is hooked up to a shop vac. Musta dumped it a dozen times. Shavings from the hand plane filled a 5 gallon bucket at least 10 times.


I can relate. I use a 50 gallon brine tank from an old water sofener for shavings. A good day of planing rough cut lumber fills it. 

This has been fun watching your progress. I am luckey to remember to take pictures when the project is finished.


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> This project is looking fantastic. Really enjoying watching it come together. The question is, is Mrs Brink still as happy with it as she was in the original sketch? :laughing:
> Looking good buddy.


Not as happy as I thought  " aren't the posts to thin?". " did we want the posts that short?" they are 6'-8". Our bedroom has 7' ceilings. But then, she always hates the project until she sees it assembled. I'm hoping for a dry fitting this weekend, then she can see the scale of it all.


----------



## Kenbo

I really good pair of shop ear muffs can eliminate all of the nagging, I mean, helpful suggestions :huh: until the bed is assembled. :yes:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
She's reading this over your shoulder isn't she?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'm so dead.


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> I really good pair of shop ear muffs can eliminate all of the nagging, I mean, helpful suggestions :huh: until the bed is assembled. :yes:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> She's reading this over your shoulder isn't she?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I'm so dead.


Your safe...she has no passport 
Heavy equipment took a good part of my hearing...can't understand most of what she says.


----------



## Kenbo

No passport is good. Means she wont be travelling to Canada any time soon.. :laughing:


----------



## Brink

Ok, dry fit time.

I reestablished "happy wife" status.  all is good. Now we can get the bike inspected, and have a hot dog.

Wish I had a shop big enough to assemble a bed.


----------



## Ostie

Looking good. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Kenbo

Mrs Brink looks great in that bed :blink: I mean, she's gonna love being in bed :huh: I mean your bed is gonna make her happy 
 The bed looks fantastic!! Glad to hear Mrs Brink is happy. :thumbsup:
:laughing:
(I'm really glad she doesn't have a passport :laughing


----------



## firemedic

Wow that's nice! That's some long tapers!!!

~tom


----------



## Brink

Thanks everyone. This is one of those fun projects, with no time frame.(she's waited 22 years, a couple of months is fine)

Kenbo, don't worry, she's extremely good natured. If we made it across the border, make sure there's a Labatts waiting. 

Now, all of a sudden the posts aren't so thin. And yes, long tapers. I almost built a jig,then decided to do most of it by hand.


----------



## firemedic

Wow! You didn't use a jig for the legs? I'm impressed... I can't cut a straight line free handed, lol

~tom


----------



## Brink

Hello everyone, not much has been happening, woodworking wise. 

Been a BUSY week! Our youngest, the last of 4, graduates HS Saturday...this will be our fourth graduation in 4 years. Yesterday we had to drive to his college for freshman orientation. Tonight he went to the prom. His date is a lovely young lady, smart beyond smart. Monday she heads off to West Point as a cadet. Tomorrow, while he's in Seaside NJ, we'll be entertaining family from out of town.

I did get some done on the bed. I chiseled out the openings for the wedged pegs, which had to be angled slightly. A few pegs have been made. 

A suggestion was made to use round pegs (Tom?) I thought about it, but had a hard time chiseling round holes  so I stayed with square ones. 

I am staying away from any hardware on this project, so this is how I'll be able to remove the side rails for disassembly. Short "dummy pegs" will be glued on the adjacent sides for balance. I'm thinking of using maple finished with BLO for the pegs, the bed will be a dark brown stain, just like the dining room table I just finished.

Thanks again for looking in.


----------



## firemedic

Congrats on another bird getting ready to fly! 

The beds looking great!!! I like the joinery, nicely done.

~tom


----------



## Brink

There's no progress this weekend, this one is for my son who graduated today. Here's a rare look at 3 out of my 4. So much for him to look forward to. Off to college in a couple of months, to learn sports and movement, and maybe physical education. 

Will be back to work Monday, after all the family leaves.


----------



## Kenbo

The bed is looking great. Congratulations to your son on his graduation and good luck to him in his future endevours. My daughter graduated high school this year as well and is off to university in the fall. I'm definitely getting older. :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman

Brink said:


> the lanterns I picked up at a flea market near Rochester, 6 for $10. Fill them with citronella oil, keeps mosquitos away.


Nice lanterns. I kind of like the look of the "tree bed", so does my wife. Been watching your progress, and it's looking great. Your hand work puts personality into the work. I feel the same way.












 







.


----------



## Brink

Thanks, Ken, and congrats to your daughter, too.

Yup, getting older for sure, hopefully smarter. He can run a mile in 4:20, but I can still out-defend all of them on the b-ball court, 1 on 1. Just don't turn it into a running game


----------



## R.J.

Yeah-ah Brink! Do you have patience. This is commendable. Do such things.
Unusually, we do not do so. I like it!



Да-а-а-а Бринк! У тебя есть терпение. Это похвально. Делать такие вещи.
Необычно , мы не делаем так. Мне нравится!


----------



## Brink

Lo, and behold, no one was home tonight. Kids are all at work, wife's getting her new tat colored (yuk), the in-laws left. They did bring some more oak, and some black cherry when they came 

I made a bunch of red oak wedged pegs, then decided to make them out of maple. Made 12, I only need 8, so a couple with slightly different dimensions, that way they all protrude the same.

If the wedges look like the bench, they are scraps from when I built it.

Such a nice quiet evening


----------



## Brink

Lol, she came home, limping.

"did you make more square holes?"

"nope, square pegs to fill them up"

Still a happy wife, a sore, happy wife.


----------



## firemedic

Lol... This is going to be one hell of a bed when it's done!

~tom


----------



## mmwood_1

Good thread! I am liking the progression of it. And good for you on all the hand work involved!


----------



## SargeVN

I just read this entire thread while chuckling my way through.. Thanks for the humorous touch. And.... last but certainly not least..... very nice work on the bed... especially the joinery. If it weren't for the love of joinery I'm not sure I would still be doing this hobby after 39 years of mangling board feet..


----------



## Brink

Thanks for all the nice comments, everyone.

I'm having the best time with this build. There's 0 pressure from the wife. No time frame, no plans. I select some rough cut lumber, get it S4S, then decide what to use and where.

Some days it's all hand tools  tonight it was all power tools  Tomorrow, who knows? Maybe a little "basket brawl" in the driveway, before starting in.

My oldest boy came home with a 5' slab of black walnut. He's been out there working on his new 'lectric bass. He learned the joy (pain) of hand planing a large piece. it's fun to have a little company out there.


----------



## Brink

It's been slow going. The wife is not happy! Summer camp started, and the child she cares for bruised her up pretty well this week. Occupational hazard working with special needs children. She needed quality time yesterday, then a trip to a friends house for dinner. A show in NY this afternoon, thanx to our oldest boy, she'll be back on track. 

I did get some done, though. We wanted to use knotty oak from the farm, so, to add strength and depth, I'm adding runners to the inside of the rails. The runners also act as shoulders for the tenons.

This is an enjoyable part. Pieces are all fitted by hand, then planed. You can see how I deal with glue squeeze out. I like to use a chisel plane and router plane to get in tight with the joints.


----------



## Kenbo

I hope Mrs Brink is feeling tip top in no time. Send her my regards please. As far as the bed goes, I have to say that I am really enjoying this one. Who would have thought that watching someone build a bed would be so interesting. It looks great and I'm sure that the finished product is going to be awesome. Really enjoying this thread. Thanks for sharing it with us.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Brink

Thanks, Ken.

She'll be fine, she's a tough one. It's mostly emotionally draining when these kids go off, and there's not much that can be done. Grabbing an arm, or blocking a punch, constitutes child abuse...then there's problems  thankfully there's people just like her doing these jobs. You can't blame the child, they just don't have control of themselves.


----------



## Itchy Brother

Nice project and looks to me that you have excellant skills and endurance.


----------



## Brink

Thanks, Itchy.

I keep thinking of your work...my son and I are starting a black walnut, 1 piece bass. He hand planed a 2"x12" x60" slab.


----------



## firemedic

Mrs Brink must have the patience of a saint! I don't think I could do it...

That bed about done yet? lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> Mrs Brink must have the patience of a saint! I don't think I could do it...
> 
> That bed about done yet? lol
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


You have no idea what great gal she is 

The bed, I'm barely getting 4 hours a week on it  Moma needs some special time this weekend, so not much getting done. Then there's a bunch of priority jobs next week.


----------



## Brink

Oh yeah, tomorrow she'll be sleeping it off on the beach. A little too much "good living" in the city today. She had a mojito the size of a water jug that left her loopy. LOL


----------



## ihackwood

brink it's looking good, was your kid in empire state games last year?

congrats to kenbo too,so were all emptynesters this year??

my last kid graduated also, we are getting old huh lmao,no i started young hahaha you guys are old hahahaha

my kid is also going for phys ed, small world huh her coach was a positive impact on her, you can't thank someone enough for doing that. it takes a special person imo,i made him a nice bench but it still wasn't enough.

he took her and molded her into a state ranked athlete, she took 3rd in the state games and was just named the female athlete of our county, i have to admit its a wonderful change to see my last name in the paper without it saying being charged with speeding, fleeing to elude, etc etc 

tell your kids congrats, they did a real good job.


----------



## Brink

ihackwood said:


> brink it's looking good, was your kid in empire state games last year?
> 
> congrats to kenbo too,so were all emptynesters this year??
> 
> my last kid graduated also, we are getting old huh lmao,no i started young hahaha you guys are old hahahaha
> 
> my kid is also going for phys ed, small world huh her coach was a positive impact on her, you can't thank someone enough for doing that. it takes a special person imo,i made him a nice bench but it still wasn't enough.
> 
> he took her and molded her into a state ranked athlete, she took 3rd in the state games and was just named the female athlete of our county, i have to admit its a wonderful change to see my last name in the paper without it saying being charged with speeding, fleeing to elude, etc etc
> 
> tell your kids congrats, they did a real good job.


Thanks, IHW...

I started early, too. Had my first at 24  

My son co-captained hi track team of 120 athletes. Was named all section relay runner, but never made the empire state games. And it is great to see their names in print.


----------



## firemedic

I've got a shop apprentice starting this month... My 17 yr old brother-in-law is going to live with us for the summer. His first project is going to be a bed... Until then he will be sleeping in guest bedroom #2 which has no bed  should motivate him, lol... At least he'll have a box and mattress on the floor though.

We'll see how it goes...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> I've got a shop apprentice starting this month... My 17 yr old brother-in-law is going to live with us for the summer. His first project is going to be a bed... Until then he will be sleeping in guest bedroom #2 which has no bed  should motivate him, lol... At least he'll have a box and mattress on the floor though.
> 
> We'll see how it goes...
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Hey Tom, good for you for taking in your BIL. Keep him working, and out of trouble. Let us see how his bed comes along.


----------



## california

its looking good


----------



## Brink

Finally, I got to a chance to work on this. Today was a jointer-planer-ripping-dumping sawdust day. I managed to glue the last of the runners on the bed rails. 

I did get to use my new Irwin 50T blade, worked well until my splitter/guard decided to fall off. A quick Heli-coil repair, and it's all up and runing. This blade eats 2" of maple like an animal. 

I tried my "new" router plane. The wife checked in, usually bringing coffee or eats  

" watcha doin' dear? Oh, I see, making the bottoms of your square holes smooth" 

"yeah, I was messing around waiting for the LAMs to dry"

"lambs? We don't have any lambs. What are you talking about?...oh you sweet thing, you washed the dogs...Annie, Cleo! Come here let me see you" (door slams) 

Guess I should wash the dogs tomorrow...Maybe she won't notice...


----------



## Brink

Woo Hoo!!! finally got an afternoon to work on this. 

I got all the stiffeners glued into the insides of the frame rails. While checking the fit, I realized there won't be any access to the wedged pegs if they needed to be removed. 

What I decided to do is to bore out some holes, then, if the bed needs to be taken apart, just use a screwdriver to pry the wedges out. 

Still no intention of using any hardware 

Thanks for looking in.


----------



## Kenbo

Good call on the holes. This project is looking better and better every time I see it. Still looking forward to the final product. I'm not sure who is more excited about this one..........me or Mrs Brink. :laughing: Hurry up!!!!!!


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> Good call on the holes. This project is looking better and better every time I see it. Still looking forward to the final product. I'm not sure who is more excited about this one..........me or Mrs Brink. :laughing: Hurry up!!!!!!


Thanks, Ken.

I think you're more excited, you say hurry up, the Mrs. says let's go to: the shore, antique fair, flea market, NYC, motorcycle ride, etc. 

When she clears my calendar, it'll get finished.


----------



## firemedic

Looking great! I'm trying to wrap my head around what you mean with the wedges... ?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> Looking great! I'm trying to wrap my head around what you mean with the wedges... ?
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


This is a foot/headboard rail (stretcher). It's tenon will be glued into the bed post.


----------



## Brink

This is the side rail. For disassembly reasons, it will be retained by the wedged pegs


----------



## Brink

Here you can see how the mortises are staggered so I can keep the legs long and slender.


----------



## firemedic

I'm trying :shifty:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

This might add some clarity....


----------



## firemedic

Ahhhhh, got it!!! Wow, I see why your always talking about square holes! haha das a lott'a mortising my friend!

That's going be be quite a piece! It's like a Chinese puzzle!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

Click! Light went on! 

After that massive structure of a dining room table I did, I wanted this bed to be willowy. I don't care how much it weighs, I want it to look feather light. And be as strong as a bridge for vigorous TV watching.


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> [...] strong as a bridge for vigorous TV watching.


hahahahahaha.... What you watch... Cops?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> hahahahahaha.... What you watch... Cops?
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Mostly dance shows  

Rotflmao


----------



## Brink

I'm back. I've got a couple of good days here. 

The rails are finished, all the supports are in, the dovetail sockets are done. The slats will lock into the sockets for a little more rigidity. Plywood will be laid over the slats. 

After this quick break, I start joining the head board.


----------



## Kenbo

wow, I agree with the Chinese puzzle comment made by Tom. This thing is starting to hurt my head. Nice work man.


----------



## Brink

We decided, at the beginning, the knots in the wood would be part of the finished project. 

Here I'm marking the boards to locate the knots in the center.


----------



## Brink

This is one of my fav jobs. Joining long boards. 

I do have a jointer, but when it comes to joining boards, I like to use a hand plane.

I aligned the boards, and marked the high spots. Then I "book fold" them. A few passes with my plane and it's all set. I don't check to see if their square. If I shave wood off both boards at the same time, at the same angle, they'll join flat.


----------



## Brink

Glue, clamps, check for flat, go mow the lawn.


----------



## firemedic

Looking awesome man! It's really taking shape. What part is this last glue-up?

It will be ready for 'dancing with the stars' pretty soon!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

This will be the headboard, the last piece to make...


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> Looking awesome man! It's really taking shape. What part is this last glue-up?
> 
> It will be ready for 'dancing with the stars' pretty soon!!!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


No, more like "you think you can dance"


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> wow, I agree with the Chinese puzzle comment made by Tom. This thing is starting to hurt my head. Nice work man.


I dunno, Ken. I look at your scroll art and think that's a migraine waiting to happen. That's why I stay with the big clunky stuff.


----------



## gus

Brink said:


> Glue, clamps, check for flat, go mow the lawn.


wish i could do that.:laughing:


----------



## mdntrdr

Brink said:


> This will be the headboard, the last piece to make...


 
This is a very cool bed! :thumbsup:

Might wanna add some padding to this piece... :smile:


----------



## Brink

mdntrdr said:


> This is a very cool bed! :thumbsup:
> 
> Might wanna add some padding to this piece... :smile:


Thanks. 

No footboard, just scooch down


----------



## Brink

We have the head board flattened. Nothing better than getting out of the heat, and into the shop. I hand planed both sides flat. A little work with a smoother and it's good to go. 

Moma Brink came up with the shape she wants. I just need to lay it out for cutting, then figure out the mortises, etc. 

Almost as much fun as jointing, I like flattening panels. All those knots, and grain variations, makes planing a challenge. Once I stabilize the knots with epoxy, and stain these boards, I'm hoping for a wonderful, grainy look. 

Thanx for looking...


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> We have the head board flattened. Nothing better than getting out of the heat, and into the shop. I hand planed both sides flat. A little work with a smoother and it's good to go.
> 
> Moma Brink came up with the shape she wants. I just need to lay it out for cutting, then figure out the mortises, etc.
> 
> Almost as much fun as jointing, I like flattening panels. All those knots, and grain variations, makes planing a challenge. Once I stabilize the knots with epoxy, and stain these boards, I'm hoping for a wonderful, grainy look.
> 
> Thanx for looking...


Very nice, Brink! That must be your daughter in the pictures, huh?... 

:smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> Very nice, Brink! That must be your daughter in the pictures, huh?...
> 
> :smile:
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


thanks, 

I had to go back and look...nope just the "old girl" was there


----------



## Kenbo

This is an awesome looking project. I can't tell you how much I am enjoying following this build. Awesome work buddy. Awesome work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> thanks,
> 
> I had to go back and look...nope just the "old girl" was there


I'm assuming you could guess why I was so confused!? You cradle robber you 

lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo

LOOK OUT BRINK!!!!! TOM'S SUCKIN' UP FOR SOMETHING!!!!!



:laughing:


----------



## Brink

She's checking how many miles we accumulated...

Aw geez, she's all giddy


----------



## firemedic

hahaha.... go watch your dancing show, Brink! lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

We got the headboard design figured out. Cut it tonight. I still have to cut the tenons, but not tonight. We were both out in the heat all day, it's time to relax in the a/c.


----------



## firemedic

Very nice!!! The bed looks good too :shifty:

Really though, I like it. Brings Batman to mind, lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo

That headboard looks fantastic. I'm really looking forward to seeing this whole thing completed.


----------



## Brink

I thought I'd take a break, and catch up on some EV consulting. 

I got to cutting the the tenons on the head board. I decided to do them by hand. 

After cutting them to size, I clamp a straight edge on the line I marked when I test fitted the board to the posts. Then I used a rabbet plane to make the tenon cheeks. It's surprising how fast it works.

The wife came out, before going to work. I was setting up the plane:

"watcha doin', dear?" 

"I'm fixing my nickers"

"but you don't wear knickers" ( door slams) 

I think she's happy. (I hope she's happy)


----------



## Kenbo

Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about! Awesome stuff buddy.
I hope you're still enjoying yourself, because I'm enjoying following this one.


----------



## firemedic

Sweeeeeet! Looking better and better!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

Thanx guys. I feel like I'm moving along...

These posts are tapered on all four sides. I wanted the headboard centered in the posts. I was going to switch the DP to a mortiser, but I couldn't use the fence, without ending up with an off center board, or, a sawtooth looking mortis. 

So I drilled and chiseled them. Square holes! So much fun.


----------



## Brink

A little fine tuning with my shoulder plane, and check the fit


----------



## Ted Tolstad

Looking real good man. That's a ton of work doing it all by hand. I am impressed.


----------



## Brink

Some one beer me! And pick up a pizza on your way.

It's all dry fitted. I'm feeling good with this one  Still no hardware, ain't gonna be any, either.

I was going to do the glue up, but better sense says wait till tomorrow. 

I'm pleased with how it stands on its own, tells me I got it square and centered. It is surprisingly light. I just hope "stocky post" girl likes it.

Before someone says "seasonal wood movement" and I go off on the migratory patterns of oak trees... The upper (smaller) tenon will be glued. The lower tenons mortise is 3/4" longer (3/8" on each end of the tenon) and a slightly looser fit. It won't be glued. The rail will be glued. That way the headboard can move when needed.

Hopefully, it wont squeak. Nothings more embarrassing then a squeaky bed when trying to read


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> Hopefully, it wont squeak. Nothings more embarrassing then a squeaky bed when trying to read


...or while watching dancing with the stars :smile:

It's really looking great, man!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ihackwood

i just can't see how handcuffs will fit thru those spaces you left???????????:yes::yes:


----------



## Kenbo

This has become an heirloom piece for sure. The headboard looks great so far. I was wondering about the squeaking as well. I mean, wood wears and eventually, there's going to be some rubbing. Hopefully, all will be well.
Looking great buddy.


----------



## Taylormade

Brink said:


> Hopefully, it wont squeak. Nothings more embarrassing then a squeaky bed when trying to read


Duct tape :thumbsup:

HAHAHAHA. :laughing::laughing:

Brink, this is inspiring work, my man. I'm truly blown away and it gives me hope that one day I, too, can have the patience and skill to do work like this. I especially enjoy all the hand work you're doing, either by choice or by limitations. I'm taking pride in this piece FOR you. Quite a bit of square holes you've got going on there :thumbup:


----------



## Brink

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments.

The headboard is glued, no turning back now. Years ago, I picked up different lengths of pipe. It was silly using a 4 foot clamp, where a large c-clamp would work. Then I realized I could use pipe couplers to make really long clamps. This headboard is 76" wide.

Glad I waited till this morning to glue it. The old girl gently reminded of the tester frame. It was much easier laying the posts on my bench to bore the holes for the dowels the frame will sit on.

All the hand work I do is by preference. I prefer to listen to music, not power tools. The tenons could be done on the TS with a dado or, with a rabbet bit, router, and guide. It's just my preference. If I was doing this for a price, or there's a deadline, it would be mostly power tools.


----------



## Brink

Wasn't pertinent


----------



## Brink

Oops, not relevant


----------



## Brink

....


----------



## 4skinz80

That is some quality craftsmanship!!!


----------



## Fudwrecker

This is a great thread - I'm enjoying it and learning tons as well (always a bonus) I love the hand tool angle and I think I'm starting to understand the pleasure of using hand tools and listening to tunes will consuming those rare but precious shop hours!
Great project - you are truly a craftsman.


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> Wasn't pertinent





Brink said:


> Oops, not relevant





Brink said:


> ...


lol... Do I even want to know? :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic

btw... Bed looks great!

So how exactly do you use hand planes?
:laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

Thanks for the nice comments, everyone.

Here it's is with a coat of minwax Sedona red stain.


----------



## Brink

...and now with a coat of dark walnut stain.

It's hard to see, but the combination gives a nice auburn color. A couple coats of oil poly will give an ambering color we like.

But then, why stain it. Seems like a lot of work. I'm color blind, and when I'm using the bed my eyes are closed. 

Guess it's better than flat gray. 

I picked a bunch more red oak from the inlaws farm last weekend. This weekend, I hope, I will mill them into the slats, and cut the dovetails.


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> lol... Do I even want to know? :laughing:
> 
> ~tom  ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


You snooze, you loose.


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> btw... Bed looks great!
> 
> So how exactly do you use hand planes?
> :laughing:
> 
> ~tom  ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


It's easy, I just plane away everything that doesn't look like a flat panel


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> You snooze, you loose.


Oh no... You don't get off the hook that easy!!! Wha'd I miss???

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo

Still diggin' this thread. I missed a couple of posts lately, but I'm up to speed now. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Jim West Pa

WOW Brink, you've certainly inspired me !!! I've been collectin barn wood fer 'bout 20 years now piece by piece to make a bed also.I've got board that are so old they are hard as iron wood.But DANG are they pretty !!!!! That is a great idea usin the jointer and hand plane the way you did. Ya solved that issue for me :thumbsup: thank you very much.
I htink that as soon as i finish my current screen door project, and finish harvestin the brussle sprouts and puttin 'em up and harvest the carrots and put 'em up and git a few cords o' firewood cut for this winter and get the cabinet for the wall oven built and get the island for the cook top built and git the gas lines run for the cook top and gt the uppers built for the hot wall and get the red beets harvested and put up and get my table saw fence extention installed and make an out feed table...i'll git right on that bed project :blink:
You've inspired me to go with a conopy also, the ony heat in our bedroom is a fireplace and i'm thinkin a canopy will help to keep the 'sleep chamber ' warmer.
I can't wait to see yours completed.


----------



## Brink

Jim West Pa said:


> WOW Brink, you've certainly inspired me !!! I've been collectin barn wood fer 'bout 20 years now piece by piece to make a bed also.I've got board that are so old they are hard as iron wood.But DANG are they pretty !!!!! That is a great idea usin the jointer and hand plane the way you did. Ya solved that issue for me :thumbsup: thank you very much.
> I htink that as soon as i finish my current screen door project, and finish harvestin the brussle sprouts and puttin 'em up and harvest the carrots and put 'em up and git a few cords o' firewood cut for this winter and get the cabinet for the wall oven built and get the island for the cook top built and git the gas lines run for the cook top and gt the uppers built for the hot wall and get the red beets harvested and put up and get my table saw fence extention installed and make an out feed table...i'll git right on that bed project :blink:
> You've inspired me to go with a conopy also, the ony heat in our bedroom is a fireplace and i'm thinkin a canopy will help to keep the 'sleep chamber ' warmer.
> I can't wait to see yours completed.


That was the original idea of a 4 poster/tester frame. Curtains in the winter for warm, something lighter, like netting, in summer for bugs.


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> btw... Bed looks great!
> 
> So how exactly do you use hand planes?
> :laughing:
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Uo oh, I spent so much time on the joinery, I skipped right over the panel flattening part. My bad. Once the panels are dry, I just can't wait to flatten them.

Here's my way:

I start with the top ( show side). I use winding sticks to identify any twist, and mark the high spots. Using a #7 plane with the blade sharpened on a convex, I plane perpendicular to the grain until the twist is removed.

Using a straight edge, I mark any crowns or high spots, then take them down as mentioned above..

Now the panel should be reasonably flat. I'm still using the #7, and will plane on a 45 to the grain, diagonally across the entire board. This step evens out any misaligned boards.

Now I plane with the grain, starting at one side, and continuing to the other side. I keep the plane skewed on a 45 as I do this. I keep going until all diagonal marks are removed.

At this point, I flip the panel over to the bottom ( unseen side). I use a marking gauge on all 4 edges to show the final thickness. 

I follow the above steps to flatten/even, and thickness the panel.

Once that's done, I sharpen and clean my #7 and put it away.(of course it's been sharpened umpteen times along the way)

Next, I smooth the bottom of the panel with a #3. This plane has the blade sharpened dead-flat. The #7 leaves a series of very shallow troughs from the convex blade. I use the #3, straight and with the grain until the panel is smooth. Pencil marks help to show areas that were untouched.

Bottoms's done, I flip it over to the show side, and finish it with the #3. 

This is a recent table I did, 40"x88" red oak. It took 4 hours to flatten both sides.


----------



## firemedic

I'm kidding... My way is still better and faster!... Dang slow old man... 


:laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

Can't be faster, starting at the end, and finishing at the beginning. 

And now feel real good. I was up at 3 looking for a video on how to flatten a top, and I missed Doogie Howser.


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> And now feel real good. I was up at 3 looking for a video on how to flatten a top, and I missed Doogie Howser.


DVR = sleep

So a random video is more authoritative than your friends here? Hmmm

Few more post and this will be an official hijacking... lol I'll require extra peanuts and free booz and a parachute! :laughing:

Now excuse me while I go murder a few delinquents who think it's acceptable to blast ghetto "F this, F that" rap crap in the park connected to my back yard for a juvenile birthday party... Only take a min...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> DVR = sleep
> 
> So a random video is more authoritative than your friends here? Hmmm
> 
> Few more post and this will be an official hijacking... lol I'll require extra peanuts and free booz and a parachute! :laughing:
> 
> Now excuse me while I go murder a few delinquents who think it's acceptable to blast ghetto "F this, F that" rap crap in the park connected to my back yard for a juvenile birthday party... Only take a min...
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Oh no, a random vid is easier than typing with one finger. I am the authority  

Ive got everything all set for your jump   I think that's everything...let me know how it works out.

And rough up the young ones....


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> Oh no, a random vid is easier than typing with one finger. I am the authority
> 
> Ive got everything all set for your jump   I think that's everything...let me know how it works out.
> 
> And rough up the young ones....


Parachute?... Look out ground im'a com'm through!

As for the rest... That's gonna cost ya a purty mouthed flight attendant!!! I said honey roasted and Maker's Mark!

I'm not gonna argue with a crotchety old man too long... You'll end up need'n ya Nitro :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: So I'll do some research from some authorities (that share my view:smile and get back to ya... lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

A quick assembly to measure for the slats...

Oh my, the living room is barely big enough for a bed frame. Shoulda used the upstairs parlor. ( if I had an upstairs)


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> A quick assembly to measure for the slats...
> 
> Oh my, the living room is barely big enough for a bed frame. Shoulda used the upstairs parlor. ( if I had an upstairs)


This is the first I've seen it all together... It looks outstanding! Very nice, Brink!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

Oh, yup, it's kinda the first time we saw it together, too.

Now, with finish on it, and in the house, "stocky post" girl thinks it looks sorta substantial. 

Woo Hoo!!! She's happy!! She likes it!!

Then I tell her we can move it in next weekend....oh crud  " you can't expect me to get ready for THAT!" 

" do you know what I have on my plate? I'm trying to send things to one son in CA, get the other boy ready for school in MA next week, our daughter is coming in from VT......." where's my peanuts and bourbon? 

One day, we will get that old water bed frame out, and the new one in. One day I'll wash the dogs, too.


----------



## Brink

I can see the end of this build, finally.

I just S4S a bunch of rough cut. Now it's cutting the dovetail ends on the slats. I used dovetails to lock the two side rails together, and prevent the slats from moving around and maybe falling out. Not sure why they do that (eyes rolling). Nothing is worse than watching Three Stooges when a bed starts to collapse 

Plywood will be placed over the slats (and cover my work), the memory foam matttress uses no box spring.


----------



## firemedic

That's really looking great! I've been very impressed with the attention to details from start to finish and I think it's really paying off. Very nice bed, Brink!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

Yes, I know. The slats are thin. That's why I'm gluing up extra supports to help rigidify the structure. Even with our petite frames, I want this strong.


----------



## mdntrdr

*Won't be long now!*

All you need, is to finish the slats and plywood...

And she's ready for a test run. :smile:


----------



## Brink

mdntrdr said:


> All you need, is to finish the slats and plywood...
> 
> And she's ready for a test run. :smile:


...and take apart and remove the old bed, clean the carpets, paint (I really hope not), rearrange the closet. Then maybe.


----------



## Kenbo

Are you freaking kidding me? Dovetailed slats?!?!?!?! Now you are really putting the rest of us to shame. This is a fantastic project and this bed will become an heirloom for certain. I'm blown away buddy, absolutely blown away!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brink

Cool, and heirloom. Thanks.

Stinks I won't see which one gets it... Maybe each kid could have a post and one frame rail. They could joust for the slats


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> Cool, and heirloom. Thanks.
> 
> Stinks I won't see which one gets it... Maybe each kid could have a post and one frame rail. They could joust for the slats


Well, seeing as they could use the post as jousting lancing, that might just work out!:laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

Almost there


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> Almost there


Looks great! Get the water bed out'a there yet?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink

What water bed?

Oh that thing  its been history for a week. Moma Brink removed it this week (don't mess with her, I watched her carry 1/2" ply, alone) she cleaned the carpet, even moved the dressers out for the space.

She's finishing the room now.


----------



## Brink

Woo Hoo!!!!

Guess who's sleeping tonight  

Beds done, the wife said I'm getting a special treat (it's one of her famous 5 cheese grilled sandwiches, maybe two) 

This gives me tomorrow to get the generator and chainsaw ready...something about a storm coming.


----------



## BigBull

Very nice, very nice indeed. Did mama Brink make the quilt?


----------



## Brink

BigBull said:


> Very nice, very nice indeed. Did mama Brink make the quilt?


Thanks.

The quilt came Moma Brinks coworkers mother. She's way to busy to commit to making a quilt.


----------



## firemedic

IT'S DONE!!!.... wait, it's done? Well crap now what? :smile:

It looks terrific!!! I like the almost LSU colors comforter too!

...I'm goons need a couple of them grilled cheese samiches myself after this 99hr shift! :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mdntrdr

That is one cool bed Brink!

Great job... :smile:


----------



## Kenbo

Absolutely beautiful work Brink. This has been an inspirational and gripping thread, right out of the gates. Your skill and attention to detail during this project has taught me that I need to hone a few things in my skill set and I thank you sincerely for sharing this build with us. Congratulations on a job well done. I hope that Mrs Brink is happy with the work because as far as I can tell, this one was definitely worth the wait. Awesome stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ted Tolstad

That is one awesome bed. Great job and I have really enjoyed this thread. Love how you took the time to do it by hand. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Brink

Thanks to everyone for all the wonderful and uplifting comments.

I'm mostly done. I still have to make the tester frame, but that will wait until next weekend, we've got a few things going on here.

This has been a special project. Every piece of wood was rough cut from the in-laws farm. The wife worked with me, selecting every piece and placement, color and finish. We work well together, always have. And having the strength of a man really helps a lot, too.

The waterbed we just got rid of was the only new piece of furniture we ever had. The wife actually bought it when she was still in college, and that was 25 years ago. So, as of now, every thing we have is either a restored antique, or built by me. 

My total out of pocket expense was $77  not including the memory foam mattress, and hand made quilt, which was a bit more than that amount, but worth every penny paid. 

Now I need to make side tables. Should they be matching, or his/hers?


----------



## woodmeistro

this has been a great thread, thanks for taking the time to document it so well so that the rest of us may benifit from your work. I have built most of the furniture in my house as well and it is a bit eclectic but the wife and I like it, and it is cheaper that way. You have given me some good ideas for my next bed build which will be for my daughter. I want to build something that she can use the rest of her life. 

Great work!! it is nice to see talent at work. :thumbsup:


----------



## R.J.

With the end of work! This bed is not so easy to break. I saw the connection.(Russian do not feed bread - give something to destroy:smile Good luck in your new projects!


----------



## debdaz

Man this is great thread for me. This is exactually what I was thinking of for my winter project. Thank you


----------



## Brink

Ok, I'm back on this. 

Finally was able to get some shop time.

I made the "dummy pegs" to balance the posts. We didn't like the look with just the wedged pegs.


----------



## Brink

Now I can start the tester frame.

1/4" red oak dowels are needed to locate the frame to the top of the posts.

I have a piece of 1/4" steel with a 3/8. 5/16 and 1/4" holes.

After ripping some 1/4x1/4 strips, I used a carpenters pencil sharpener to taper the end. Then hammered it through the 5/16 hole to round it off.

Cabinetman had a thread showing some neat ideas for making dowels which used for inspiration. I used my DP to drill the dowel through the 1/4" hole.


----------



## Taylormade

heck yeah man, what a great finished project!! I'm sure you're very proud of it and rightfully so.


----------



## Brink

I wanted to thank everyone who looked in, and especially for all the nice comments...

Thought by now the entire project would be finished.

I got the tester frame built and installed. 

Ugh! Terrible. Moma Brink gave it an "F". it was blah, it sagged a little too much. It just didn't work. If anyone wants to see it, check my kindling barrel, or smoker. 

Now I'm under the gun. This week a whole bunch of work is coming in, my basketball season starts, and next weekend we visit our youngest at college. Big push this weekend...


----------



## Brink

Just wait...


----------



## Brink

No, it's not little George Washington monuments.

Just wait....


----------



## Brink

IT'S DONE!!!!!!!

Ok, scrapping the tester was a great idea. In post #1, I mentioned arches. 

Moma B reminded me about the lack of arches. "why don't you build one with arches, oh, and use that oil finish you used on the slats".

We both decided that the same color stain would blend in with the posts, so natural Danish oil was used.

So, today I built the tester frame, arched gussets, and the finials (hope that's the right name-these aren't very ornate) 

The big thing it's done! 

Happy happy! Joy, joy!


----------



## firemedic

Congrats! Looks great!!!

Bet the mrs is happy!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Shop Dad

Holy smokes this has been awesome! Late to post on this Brink but I've been following along and man what a great thread. The bed is exceptional and watching your craftsmanship, patiently taking us through the steps has just been fantastic. Thanks for sharing, congratulations and enjoy the bed! (I'm sure the 5-cheese sandwich is very good, but I hope there is more to the surprise... :laughing: )


----------



## BigJim

Wow, just fantastic and beautiful!!! Thanks for allowing us to share your project, it has been very educational, inspiring and entertaining. I know you and your sweety are loving your craftsmanship.

You are very lucky to have a little lady who supports and helps as she does, she is rare especially working with the children, you and the children are blessed. 

Brink, I agree with you about working with tools with your hands but it has been only the last few years that I have felt this way. I really didn't have time in my career to work with hand tools but now it is very appealing to me. I only wish I knew more about how to set up and use the hand tools as you do.


----------



## Brink

Thanks, guys.

Yup, the Mrs is happy! She got home at 10:00, and couldn't believe it's finally done.

The surprises still keep coming. Fried eggs and bacon are cooking  she's got her "Germany" top on (woo hoo!) she's taking me to Oktoberfest this afternoon. Two years ago, we went one for one with Jaeger Meister, she won. last year it was Spaten beer, I won. Tomorrow will be rough.


----------



## Kenbo

What?!?!?! It's over? 




Now what? 




Great job on the bed and I'm glad that Mrs Brink is a happy camper.
Looking forward to the next project from you. But for now, kick back and have a cold one, you've earned it.


----------



## farmall

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------

